# Vẻ Đẹp Tinh Tế Tại Nhà Dự Án Quận 9



## qiconcept (24/2/22)

Nhà dự án quận 9 là căn hộ được Qi Concept thiết kế tại chung cư Vinhomes Grand Park. Với phong cách thiết kế, KTS mang đến không gian hơi thở hiện đại trong từng mét vuông.
*Vẻ đẹp độc đáo trong thiết kế nội thất phòng khách*
Nhà dự án quận 9 là sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa bức tường màu xám cùng với điểm nhấn đen huyền bí tạo không gian sang trọng. Bộ ghế sofa với tone màu xám và được KTS tô điểm thêm những chiếc gối với màu sắc nổi bật.
Trên vách tường đơn điệu, bức tranh nghệ thuật được chọn mang lại sự tươi mới cho phòng khách. Cùng với đó, chiếc thảm lông lót sàn tạo cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu. Đội ngũ Qi Concept bố trí hệ kệ tủ nơi tivi, làm tốt nhiệm vụ lưu trữ và  tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho căn hộ Vinhome.
Để tận dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên, giúp mọi người có thể cảm nhận không gian thoáng đãng khi bước vào căn hộ. KTS sử dụng rèm 2 lớp, có thể tận hưởng ánh sáng tự nhiên đồng thời điều chỉnh mức độ ánh sáng. Và ánh sáng tự nhiên còn có nhiệm vụ mang lại cảm giác trải rộng không gian hơn so với diện tích thực tế.












*Góc tiện ích căn hộ Vinhomes*
Tiếp nối khu vực phòng khách, KTS bố trí thêm góc tiện ích cho căn hộ. Góc tiện ích được bố trí bàn làm việc nhỏ cùng mảng tường nhấn họa tiết bóng đổ. Đồng thời, kệ tủ được bố trí bất đối xứng tạo sự độc đáo, tăng tính sáng tạo cho không gian làm việc.




*Thiết kế bếp độc đáo tại nhà dự án Quận 9*
KTS khéo léo phân chia phòng khách và bếp bằng gạch ốp sàn, tạo hiệu ứng ngăn cách nhưng vẫn đảm bảo sự rộng thoáng. Hệ tủ bếp lựa chọn lối kết hợp tone màu đen và chất liệu gỗ tạo nên sự sang trọng, tinh tế. Việc chọn màu trắng cho mặt bếp làm điểm nhấn hoàn hảo bừng sáng không gian thiết kế.
Nội thất thông minh được kết hợp bởi bàn ăn và đảo bếp, giúp tối đa hóa không gian. Đồng thời tạo nên sự gắn kết, quây quần mọi người trong gia đình và bạn bè. KTS chọn màu gỗ sáng cho ghế bàn ăn giúp nổi bật không gian căn bếp.












*Nét đẹp tinh tế của phòng ngủ master tại nhà dự án Quận 9*
Ở không gian phòng ngủ master, KTS chọn tone màu tương phản trắng – nhấn đen độc đáo. Cùng vách tường chuyển màu làm tăng tính hài hòa và lạ mắt. Ốp sàn gỗ được tận dụng tạo sự thoáng đãng và dịu nhẹ đi sắc tối của màu đen. Kết hợp với đó là dây đèn Led đầu giường. Mang lại không gian sang trọng ấm áp cho phòng ngủ.
Để mang lại căn phòng đầy đủ công năng, KTS sử dụng giường ngủ giật cấp đen kết hợp hộc tủ. Vừa là nơi nghỉ lưng êm ái và lưu trữ đồ đạc tinh tế mà không ai phát hiện. Cạnh góc tường, KTS bố trí hệ tủ kịch trần, lấy lợi thế là chiều cao tạo thêm diện tích chứa đồ. Đồng thời đảm bảo tối đa việc bảo quản, tránh bẩn nhờ có thiết kế cửa gỗ.




















*Nội thất thông minh tại phòng ngủ nhỏ*
Phòng ngủ nhỏ chọn giường ngủ thông minh đồng điệu với phòng ngủ master. Tạo sự tối ưu hóa không gian cho căn phòng. Ánh sáng tự nhiên truyền đến các ngóc ngách trong phòng nhờ việc KTS chọn rèm roman đôi. Giúp gia chủ có thể điều chỉnh mức độ sáng tối tùy khu vực và nhu cầu.
Ngoài ra, hệ tủ kịch trần với cửa kính được bố trí song song với cửa sổ tạo sự phản chiếu làm tăng độ sáng cho căn phòng. KTS chọn kệ treo tường tone vàng, giúp mắt nghỉ ngơi và thay đổi điều tiết khi xem tivi. Ngoài ra, kệ tủ được phân chia các bên giúp duy trì thói quen ngăn nắp.




















Bạn sở hữu căn hộ và đang tìm ý tưởng, đơn vị thiết kế nội thất. Hãy liên hệ ngay với Qi Concept để được tư vấn miễn phí về các giải pháp và ưu đãi. 
——————–
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

